# e46 carbon cube refurb?



## streety (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all, im looking at refurbishing the black carbon cube door handles in my e46 m sport convertible, has anyone on here had any previous experience in doing this?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

have a look on bimmerforums.co.uk plenty of imfo there. some rewrap or paint. with painting you still retain the cube effect.
i did it the lazy way, and changed my carbon cube for the silver/alu i found on ebay.


----------



## streety (Jan 5, 2012)

cheers, i thought of replacing the trim with silver/alu as i had this in my last e46, it was a lot harder wearing than the cube trim! ill have a look on the site you suggest for a few pointers. im thinking a good rough up with a scotch cloth and few coats of satin black might look acceptable?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I've done this to mine and my mates coupe last weekend,

Piece of ****. 6 torx screws in the door card, 5 in the armrest from behind, took all of an hour for both sides sprayed in satin black, looks brand new.


----------



## streety (Jan 5, 2012)

that looks sweet ! any pointers as to how to prepare the trim?


----------

